# 2017 Solar Eclipse



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok I am pretty sure I am not the only beekeeper with this situation. 
August 21, a total solar eclipse will travel across the US over Oregon, Idaho, Wyoming, Nebraska, and whatever States are east of the Mississippi. 
We are lucky enough to be in the path of totality. The region is expecting a pretty major influx of eclipse travelers and a bit of an industry has sprung up. Several neighboring ranches are hosting campers at a premium. Some are just campgrounds, others are including catering, live music....
We sell most of our honey crop at a self service stand and a couple of consignment shops nearby. I am in the process of designing a special eclipse themed label for our honey jars and marking it up considerably for the week before and after. We would also like to do some special solar themed candles. 
My question is if anyone is doing similar, what have you come up with? And can anyone recommend some appropriate candle molds? I have yet to find anything that I am super excited about.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Good idea!

My question is: why are you telling people about this!!!!!!!! ...


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

m0dem said:


> Good idea!
> 
> My question is: why are you telling people about this!!!!!!!! ...


Not terribly worried about competition. And because the eclipse stretches across the continent I thought someone in say, south carolina might have a good idea.


----------



## Jake264 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey Matt hope if you had the crowds that we did that you couldn't keep anything on the shelf.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

First off, Total Eclipse was AWESOME, and I can totally understand why people have travelled so far. That was super super cool. The temperatures dropped a good 15 degrees from 9am to 10 am. Everything got dark. As soon as it got light again traffic got insane. I assume there will be another day or two of pretty heavy traffic but a lot of people cleared out yesterday. 














This is what we decided on for a label and special candle. Yesterday we had to re-stock several times and have talked to people from all over the country and world. Pretty neat.


----------

